# Piranha/Fish Test Part "D"



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Using scientific terminology name the listed parts of this pirana.

* Answers:

1) predorsal spine
2) dorsal fin
3) caudal fin
4) anal fin
5) ventral fin
6) pectoral fin
7) opercle (or gill plate)
8) adipose fin
9) caudal peduncle (or hypural plate)
10) humeral region
11) lateral line
12) dorsum region (or back)

*


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

1
2 dorsal fin
3 tail fin
4 anal fin
5 ventral fin
6pectoral fin
7 gill plate?
8 adipose fin
9 tail
10 
11 lateral line
12 Nuchal region?

Remember: any fool can look in a book. No cheating! :biggrin:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Serrapygo Posted on Apr 14 2003, 11:00 PM .... Remember: any fool can look in a book. No cheating!


The one's cheating are the ones using common names instead of terminology.







If you read back, I said use scientific terminology, not common names. Makes it easy for me to pick out where some are getting their information.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

2 - dorsal fin
3 - caudal fin
6 - ventral fin
7 - opercle/operculum
8 - adipose fin
9 - caudal peduncle
10 - humeral region
11 - lateral line
12 - nape

having a hard time finding out if these are the scientific names or not... will post more tomorrow


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

See test Part C.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

1. pedorsal spine
2. dorsal fin
3. caudal fin
4. anal fin
5. ventral fin
6. pectoral fin
7. gill plate
8. adipose fin
9. caudal peduncle
10. humeral region
11. lateral line
12. nape


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Answers provided.


----------

